# Need help to identify these lids.



## deenodean (Feb 10, 2016)

The clear rayed lid fits a midget pint. The other has the sun's rays with a diamond in the middle , qt size. 
Thanks . 









 image.jpg (36.8 KB)






 image.jpg (62.2 KB)






 image.jpg (55.7 KB)


----------



## deenodean (Feb 10, 2016)

For some unknown reason when posting from my ipad it flips the pictures, as in my 1st post. Here they are righted from my desk top.


----------



## deenodean (Feb 11, 2016)

Another source tells me the ' rayed' clear pint lid is of an ' Erie ' jar.


----------



## MNJars (Feb 11, 2016)

I believe the Ball blue lid is a Sun Moon Star insert, but the embossing is very weak.  I have a Sun Moon Star insert in Ball blue with the same diamond shape just like yours and have heard of one other.  Typically the mold marks are numbers or small dots on Sun Moon Star inserts, but sometimes they used a shape like you see on your insert.


----------

